# MAC UK really like the push the boat out don't they...



## vocaltest (Aug 8, 2008)

So I know we're all annoyed about the Colour Forms thing (parts of the collection missing etc), but now I've just realised that on the site free standard delivery on orders over £50? So, in the US, its free standard shipping, why not here?

It sounds so pathetic whining 'its not fair', but really, it isn't. Not only do we pay almost double what the US pays, but we don't get simple things such as free standard shipping, and we have missing parts of collections? And missing WHOLE collections (pro longwear lustre whatever its called, not interested in it anyway). 

Is anyone else starting to get a bit fed up with this?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

yeh im fed up too.. i feel we get treat like crap even though we spend loads on the brand


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2008)

I was fed up last month when they didn't know which collections were coming out and then the mixup with prices.  I am beyond fed up now.  I won't buy any Mac in the UK anymore.  I am strictly getting it from the US.  We get treated like shit here.


----------



## ilovegreen (Aug 8, 2008)

I was having a good talk with the MUA's at one of the MAC stores and the UK really has no say what is released over here, it's all controlled by HQ in Canada.


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm fed up too. It's kind of making me go off MAC a bit. I don't think I'll be spending as much as I have in the part year on future collections unless we get a Hello Kitty one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wouldn't be able to resist that one.


----------



## JesseVanity (Aug 9, 2008)

.....


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 9, 2008)

yeh im glad they finally sorted the free shipping out.. saves us fishing around for codes and waiting for replies


----------



## Shepherdess (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree with you there...I'm glad that everyone in the US can have a good experience with them over there. Shame that they're service sucks over here. I mean even things like getting a post card through the mail they don't know about. They really need to buck up their act over here (and everywhere else where they have the same issues)


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_Atleast there giving us free shipping for orders over £50, it's not hard for me to spend over £50 so atleast it's something. But I will never pay for shipping online again, I will make a thousand new accounts if I have to so I can use a free shipping code._

 
same here lol..dont think ive ever spent less than £50 so atleast thats something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yea its definetly beyond a joke now what the US get compared to the UK


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2008)

i'm getting really fed up too, i'm going to the usa on 29th september and i can't wait because i'll be stocking up on items when i go so not only are they cheaper, i get to see the new collections in person and at leats i knoiw i'll be able to see the full collection! unlike with colorforms! why oh why did we not get the pigments online?!


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah that annoys me aswel. Like if you wanted one eye shadow. You cant justify spending £4 on delivery. That’s like an extra 40% of an eye shadow. You have to pay on top.

I wish they would give out percent codes off as a good will gesture to us, considering all the hundreds of pounds we spend.
 Like 20% off or something, once in a while. Other stores do.  To make up for the fact, our prices are so much dearer here. Im sure alot of us, would even buy more stuff, if we had a code like that. Instead of us thinking 'I wouldnt mind trying that'. We would end up buying it. 
Sometimes I look at all my stuff, and I think "God I could have gone on so many holidayS for the amount I have spent on that". 

Don’t get me wrong, I get a lot of enjoyment from it, and I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas , for my black box of MAC to arrive. I am on first name terms with the delivery man, he comes that much haha. 
But it is getting a very expensive business these days. It would be nice of MAC to give us something back once in a while.


----------



## red (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_So I know we're all annoyed about the Colour Forms thing (parts of the collection missing etc), but now I've just realised that on the site free standard delivery on orders over £50? So, in the US, its free standard shipping, why not here?

It sounds so pathetic whining 'its not fair', but really, it isn't. Not only do we pay almost double what the US pays, but we don't get simple things such as free standard shipping, and we have missing parts of collections? And missing WHOLE collections (pro longwear lustre whatever its called, not interested in it anyway). 

Is anyone else starting to get a bit fed up with this?_

 
Mac offers free shipping on certain collections, and occasionally (as the case now) they're offering free shipping until 8/23. But the norm is we pay shipping costs, $4.95 and it goes up based on the total order.

I don't understand, on the Colour Forms, the piggies are not available at all, not even at the Mac store?


----------



## Millgrove (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_Mac offers free shipping on certain collections, and occasionally (as the case now) they're offering free shipping until 8/23. But the norm is we pay shipping costs, $4.95 and it goes up based on the total order.

I don't understand, on the Colour Forms, the piggies are not available at all, not even at the Mac store?_

 
The Mac stores aren't getting the Colour Forms collection at all here. None of it.

It is only available in the UK on-line from Mac and (I think in one Selfridges store in London).

Mac on-line only has the lip palettes, the eye palettes and brush sets. Nothing else.

Rubbish isn't it!


----------



## Ang9000 (Aug 11, 2008)

MAC hate us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would boycott them if it wasn't for my Pro card. I hate paying delivery, but sometimes think, well it would cost me over £5 for a travelcard to get to a store. I will definately be spending less on collections though


----------



## Merenwen (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey there. I think MAC doesn't hate just UK customers, but all non-NA customers.
We have exactly the same issues in France: free shipping over 60€, very expensive products (a lipstick costs 17€), some collections available only in one shop in Paris or not at all, prices going frequently up, B2M policies not the same in all shops... And on top of that, we have very few shops/corners.
Most of the MAC addicts I know (including myself) buy less and less MAC things and look for good alternatives, mineral make up or Shu for example.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 17, 2008)

it's the same here in spain, prices are outrageous and we don't even have online shopping...


----------



## Merenwen (Aug 18, 2008)

We DO have online shopping, but they make sooo many mistakes that girls don't even bother trying anymore and buy elsewhere!


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 18, 2008)

even though im half an hour from a mac store, i prefer to shop online coz the MA's really have NO idea about some products and seem quite unhelpful sometimes. it takes the fun out of it! i must admit though, its quite easy for me to spend £50 on products (my average is £60!), but i want e/s in their pans so shopping online is not always an option. 

and £4-something for shipping is kinda ridiculous considering how much we spend there!


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_MAC hate us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would boycott them if it wasn't for my Pro card. *I hate paying delivery, but sometimes think, well it would cost me over £5 for a travelcard to get to a store.* I will definately be spending less on collections though_

 
thats EXACTLY how i justify it lol


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_even though im half an hour from a mac store, i prefer to shop online coz the MA's really have NO idea about some products and seem quite unhelpful sometimes. it takes the fun out of it! i must admit though, its quite easy for me to spend £50 on products (my average is £60!), but i want e/s in their pans so shopping online is not always an option. 

and £4-something for shipping is kinda ridiculous considering how much we spend there!_

 

shipping is now free when you spend £50 or more


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_shipping is now free when you spend £50 or more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
has it always been free shipping for £50+ or just recently? cuz ive ordered tons of times before with no free shipping...


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2008)

just recently


----------



## seabird (Aug 19, 2008)

i pretty much refuse to order from the website now seeing as once they tried to deliver it when i was in and they claimed i wasn't (we didn't have a car on the drive) and they definitely didn't call, there's no depot to collect from and they were going to send it back to mac unless i paid £12 on top of the original £4 for delivery on a saturday. that wasn't actually the delivery company policy but the person on the phone was not listening to me and the items had sold out online so i didn't really want them to be sent back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i only bought online anyway because it was heatherette and i didn't want to spend money and time on train tickets to london to get it. i know that's really not mac's fault but it's stupid. luckily enough i live 15 mins from a counter and the artists at mine are so lovely and talented so i'm happy to go there. i wish we got more postcards! what i found amusing though is when we got euristocrats all the northern america mac fans were complaining because we got them and they didn't! i find they get so much more than we do. i think mac should just keep it standard and make things available everywhere, so it gives everybody a fair chance at getting it.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_ what i found amusing though is when we got euristocrats all the northern america mac fans were complaining because we got them and they didn't! i find they get so much more than we do. i think mac should just keep it standard and make things available everywhere, so it gives everybody a fair chance at getting it._

 

i totally agree!!! i mean they got lustretwins and we didn't.  Not to mention they get tonnes of brands we don't get (NYX, MUFE)


----------



## seabird (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i totally agree!!! i mean they got lustretwins and we didn't.  Not to mention they get tonnes of brands we don't get (NYX, MUFE)_

 
what i thought was even more hilarious was that on a site somebody offered a cp of euristocrats and then some people had the cheek to complain about the price.. but not in a comment-ish sort of way, more a sort of ill pay you us retail way.


----------



## Wednesday100 (Aug 20, 2008)

And now they won't even let you view the North American .COM website!  It either keeps bouncing me back to .co.uk or comes up with an error message.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 20, 2008)

I like that MAC does exclusives and can see why some places get certain collections and others dont.  Lustre T (pro LW) probably sells more in America and as for Euristocrats - well they were designed specially for european customers cos we wanted more colours for our 'style'.  

I think if MAC was available everywhere (like estee lauder, benefit, dior etc) it wouldnt be as fun and exciting as it is now.  Yeah I can see how some die-hard fans want all the collections at every counter but it makes me feel like im getting something designer when its not readily available at all counters.


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wednesday100* 

 
_And now they won't even let you view the North American .COM website! It either keeps bouncing me back to .co.uk or comes up with an error message._

 
Go on the UK site and look for country chooser on the bottom, it's letting me on the US site that way


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_So I know we're all annoyed about the Colour Forms thing (parts of the collection missing etc), but now I've just realised that on the site free standard delivery on orders over £50? So, in the US, its free standard shipping, why not here?

It sounds so pathetic whining 'its not fair', but really, it isn't. Not only do we pay almost double what the US pays, but we don't get simple things such as free standard shipping, and we have missing parts of collections? And missing WHOLE collections (pro longwear lustre whatever its called, not interested in it anyway). 

Is anyone else starting to get a bit fed up with this?_

 





 same goes were i'm from


----------



## red (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i totally agree!!! i mean they got lustretwins and we didn't.  Not to mention they get tonnes of brands we don't get (NYX, MUFE)_

 
MUFE is French 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









But we do get Chanel stuff that's not available in Europe all together .. check out the Chanel US site and you'll see (more color choices for foundations in lighter shades as an example).

Cut us some slack eh? ghh ghh ghh
we're a big country, lots of ladies to please :-D


----------



## i_luv_mac (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i totally agree!!! i mean they got lustretwins and we didn't.  Not to mention they get tonnes of brands we don't get (NYX, MUFE)_

 
I would love to buy some MUFE. I really want the #92 purple eyeshadow and Makeup Provisions being the only place that sells MUFE in the UK (as far as I know) doesn't have it. NYX looks like a good brand too. The US definetly get more choice in makeup and other goods and at great prices.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

yeh i want that purple shadow too.. i dont like that website, i wanted to buy a foundation but their swtaches are absolutly shit and they only have like 5 colours but on the normal MUFE site theres like 20 shades


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 20, 2008)

I was going to buy from that makeup provisions site but when I went to buy it the whole pay buy debit card didnt look that secure. I couldnt even use paypal


----------



## trollydolly (Aug 20, 2008)

just to add to the rant about mac, i never recieved a reply to my letter of complaint and i havent bought anything from mac since!


----------



## red (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_yeh i want that purple shadow too.. i dont like that website, i wanted to buy a foundation but their swtaches are absolutly shit and they only have like 5 colours but on the normal MUFE site theres like 20 shades_

 
ok, maybe it will make you feel a little better, that color is sold out at Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's drop dead gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The MUFE boutique is awesome, just a bit out of the way for me


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't tend to worry about MUFE because I go on day trips to France quite often (I'm going on Tuesday infact) and there is a Sephora in Cite Europe so I just get it there. So if anyone wants it, I can get it for you on Tuesday


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

aww thats nice of you to offer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish i had money atm though lol!

where in France are you going?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I don't tend to worry about MUFE because I go on day trips to France quite often (I'm going on Tuesday infact) and there is a Sephora in Cite Europe so I just get it there. So if anyone wants it, I can get it for you on Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How did I not notice the Sephora when I went!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_aww thats nice of you to offer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish i had money atm though lol!

where in France are you going?_

 
Damn! Shame tho, when I last went I didn't think they stocked MUFE as i checked the MUFE site in French and Cite Europe wasn't listed, I almost had a heart attack when I turned around and there was MUFE haha. Ah well, I'll prob be going in November (stocking up booze for xmas) so if you have money then I'll get you stuff then!
I'm only going to Calais, i live near dover/the channel tunnel so it probably only takes 2 hours (including tunnel time) getting to france from mine!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_How did I not notice the Sephora when I went!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It hasn't been there that long I don't think... maybe a year or so? I'm not sure!! Its down the end of carrefour, opposite H&M


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 20, 2008)

Cool, thanks. I went around Christmas time (we drove for Calais to Bruges for the Xmas markets and Ice Festival thingy)

Do you remember how much the eyeshadows are? I soooo wanna try some!


----------



## red (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_yeh i want that purple shadow too.. i dont like that website, i wanted to buy a foundation but their swtaches are absolutly shit and they only have like 5 colours but on the normal MUFE site theres like 20 shades_

 
No one loves you more than I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




was by there today to check out the MUFE HD Invisible Cover Foundation, the stuff is all that it claims to be and more OMG!!!! disappears into your skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I swatched 3 colors (Im an NC20)

110 Pink Porcelain (for porcelain skin with pink undertones)
115 Ivory (for light skin with pink undertones)
117 Marble (this is the one that once blended in works the best for me - described as: for light skin with yellow undertones) 
Altough, the 115 (even if a tad pink) would work as well. The 118 which was sold out, but the tester was available, was too dark. If I could blend the 115 & the 117 it would be like WOW for me ;-)

ok in that order 110-->115-->117


























from top to bottom: 117, 115, 110


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Cool, thanks. I went around Christmas time (we drove for Calais to Bruges for the Xmas markets and Ice Festival thingy)

Do you remember how much the eyeshadows are? I soooo wanna try some!_

 
Ahhh my god I LOVE bruges, I haven't been there in so long. Its the most beautiful city I've ever been too. I haven't been for the christmas market etc but my parents have, the photos were beautiful!!

I THINK they were 17 euros... but don't count me on that. I'd have to check the Sephora website, they're not cheap! Last time i got e/s #92, mist & fix, a few sephora brushes, and some amazing plastic drawers from carrefour like all the american girls have!


----------



## i_luv_mac (Aug 21, 2008)

For everybody's information, I just got an email from Makeup Provisions about the #92 Matte Purple and they told me they won't be getting new stock for atleast a few months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I suppose I'll have to get hold of this some other way.


----------



## JesseVanity (Aug 21, 2008)

.....


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok i was COMPLETELY wrong about the MUFE eyeshadow prices in Sephora... #92 is 11.90 euros. some of the other shadows are more expensive? 16.30? Weird.. 

Fard à Paupières de Make Up For Ever sur Sephora.fr, parfumerie en ligne.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Ok i was COMPLETELY wrong about the MUFE eyeshadow prices in Sephora... #92 is 11.90 euros. some of the other shadows are more expensive? 16.30? Weird.. 

Fard à Paupières de Make Up For Ever sur Sephora.fr, parfumerie en ligne._

 
Thank you! I'm gonna have to find time to get over there again!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 22, 2008)

anyone know the closest MUFE/Sephora to Gard de nord, Paris?  I'm thinking of going to paris via eurostar on Monday.  Or can I get the metro up to champs elysee and go to the one around there?

Ive never been to france.


----------



## trollydolly (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I don't tend to worry about MUFE because I go on day trips to France quite often (I'm going on Tuesday infact) and there is a Sephora in Cite Europe so I just get it there. So if anyone wants it, I can get it for you on Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
how difficult is it to get to cite europe from the eurostar? i was considering going


----------



## i_luv_mac (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Ok i was COMPLETELY wrong about the MUFE eyeshadow prices in Sephora... #92 is 11.90 euros. some of the other shadows are more expensive? 16.30? Weird.. 

Fard à Paupières de Make Up For Ever sur Sephora.fr, parfumerie en ligne._

 

I've just looked at the webpage and guessing from my dodgy French 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the refills might be 11.90 EUROS and the compact eyeshadows 16.30 EUROS. They have #92 listed twice as is probably the case with the other colours too.

HTH


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_anyone know the closest MUFE/Sephora to Gard de nord, Paris?  I'm thinking of going to paris via eurostar on Monday.  Or can I get the metro up to champs elysee and go to the one around there?

Ive never been to france._

 
Your best bet is to just go to the champs elysee... From what I remember around the Gard de Nord is just basically typical 'stationy' shops like you get at Victoria/Charing Cross in London... not much around them etc. Quite random you're thinking of going to paris on monday haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thats the list of them in Paris - SEPHORA - Magasins

there isn't one in gard de nord but champs elysee there is !

its lucky i speak broken french lol 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_how difficult is it to get to cite europe from the eurostar? i was considering going_

 
Do you mean the le shuttle?? if so, seriously, the EASIEST thing in the world!! The tunnel and cite europe were built side by side for easy access for brits (well, not the sole reason) and all you have to do is follow the signs to cite europe... its harder from the boat. When i go on tuesday i'll find out the signs for you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_luv_mac* 

 
_I've just looked at the webpage and guessing from my dodgy French 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the refills might be 11.90 EUROS and the compact eyeshadows 16.30 EUROS. They have #92 listed twice as is probably the case with the other colours too.

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah i did think i didn't paid as little as 11.90, thought it was more at the 16/17 end! and btw your inbox is full but yes i can get it for you! delete some messages n i'll reply


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank u Vocaltest, our lovely french correspondent! lol...

Yeah so lastminute.com!  Just thought it would be better to go during week whilst I have day off cos its sooo expensive to go on weekends.  I am so desperate for the HD MUFE foundation.  We need to start a Bring Sephora Back to the UK petition!


----------



## nazia (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Thank u Vocaltest, our lovely french correspondent! lol...

Yeah so lastminute.com! Just thought it would be better to go during week whilst I have day off cos its sooo expensive to go on weekends. I am so desperate for the HD MUFE foundation. *We need to start a Bring Sephora Back to the UK petition!*_

 
I would be SO up for that! I was gutted when they left the UK! LOL my friends refuse to go on holidays with me if I plan on going to Sephora!


----------



## anita22 (Sep 8, 2008)

If it makes you guys feel any better, in New Zealand:
- The prices are even more ridiculous than they are in the UK
- We don't even have a MAC website to order off at ALL (not even the Australian one will deliver items here!)

Having said that though, there are 3 MAC stores within 25 mins of my house, so I can hardly complain too much...


----------

